
Stone Age chewing gum holds clues to the life of a girl who lived 5700 years ago - dsr12
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/12/17/world/ancient-chewing-gum-genome-scn/index.html
======
Pigo
I guess it was naive of me, but I was really hoping for an image of the girl.
Even a reasonable guess can be pretty interesting sometimes.

When you see that image of what King Tutankhamun most likely looked like, it's
kind of jarring.

~~~
nannal
[https://cdn.cnn.com/cnnnext/dam/assets/191217110819-02-ancen...](https://cdn.cnn.com/cnnnext/dam/assets/191217110819-02-ancent-
finds-1217-exlarge-169.jpg)

~~~
Pigo
There's a lot of images on the article, but most of them seem to be links to
other articles. Was that slideshow specific to this article? The first image
seemed to be a skull that was completely unrelated.

------
citilife
Interesting bit of knowledge I gained from the article is that it's believed
we only gained the ability to digest milk recently. Prior to that all humans
were lactose intolerant.

~~~
stevenwoo
I believe they meant all humans older than infants - adult onset lactose
intolerance, otherwise it implies human lactation is a recent evolutionary
trait that was reacquired or mothers made milk but their babies could not
drink it.

~~~
jvrossb
The term lactose intolerant is commonly used as shorthand for adult onset.

